# Audi Presence at Essen's Techno Classica in Pictures by Roger Mecking



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

In many ways American Audi enthusiast Roger Mecking is living the dream amongst his peers. Mecking relocated with his work to Germany last year, shipping his A4 Avant over in the process. In between bouts of high speed touring on the Autobahn and installing rare parts and trim requisitioned via German Ebay on his B5, Roger is finding his way to fantastic car enthusiast events like Techno Classica in Essen. A gallery of Roger's photos including this rare ur quattro sedan built by ARTZ have been published over at QuattroWorld.

* Full Story *


----------

